# Hi!



## KCR

Hi there,

Just thought I'd introduce myself. I am a uni student and I live in Sydney. I'll admit that firstly I don't know a lot about watches, but I do collect them. Basically if there is a watch that I like and can afford it, I usually buy it. I have recieved a couple of really good watches as gifts, but I don't use them because I don't want to scratch them.

The ones I use daily are either the Casio G-Shock (G-2210) or the Casio AQ-47 (its a chrono, with both analogue and digital display) or a real cheapie which is a Swiss Hills one.

In storage I have a Kenneth Cole (analogue with moon phase, date and day display), a really nice analogue Casio which has a deep blue face and a metal band, a Paul Jardin (got it as a gift, dunno if it's a good brand or not), and a Mossimo analogue. Those are all brand new, never worn them once.

In addition I have a few more used Casio's, Pulsar's and more other brands that I can't remember (and can't be bothered digging them out from my cupboard). After I start my career, I have decided that one of the first things I'd buy is a Tag F1 watch (I am a huge F1 fan). Well, thats about it for now, see you guys in the forum.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Welcome to the madhouse (sorry) forum KCR


----------



## nursegladys

Welcome KCR


----------



## pg tips

welcome to the forum, there is a long running formula 1 thread in the lifestyle forum, one or two others on here are nuts (F1) too!

Jase will be your friend forever if you are a Ferrari fan


----------



## Bladerunner

Welcome to the forum KCR.


----------



## hotmog

G'day mate. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## jasonm

Hi 'K', welcome to the forum.....

Just a couple of months till the new season kicks off in Oz









If you have a few hours to kill, have a read of this thread









http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...mp;hl=formula+1


----------



## GaryH

Welcome KCR

Gary


----------



## Stan

Welcome to the forum KCR.


----------



## KCR

Thanks for welcoming me guys.

I am a Michael Schumacher fan (he's my idol), so I guess I am a Ferrari supporter by default. The other team I support is Honda F1 racing (because I own a Honda).

Another watch I forgot to mention is a 1996 Atlanta Olympics Swatch (analogue), which is still in its box. Give me a couple of weeks and I'll post some pics up.

Also, what does 'RLT!' mean?


----------



## Stan

What does RLT stand for? Some say those are the initials of Roy Taylor but I have another theory.









I think it stands for "Roy likes t**s".
















Sorry.


----------



## jasonm

> I am a Michael Schumacher fan (he's my idol)


A thousand more welcomes my friend









The greatest F1 driver ever 

I was given this by a friend who is a mechanic with the old Midland team the season before last.....










Rubens and Shuies sig on a cap


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Jason, you`re such a groupie


----------



## KCR

At last! I found someone who admires Shumi as much as I do. Yeah jasonm, IMO Shumi was, still is and will always be one of the greatest, if not the greatest F1 driver in history. I really admire his hard work and 'never give up' attitude. Even after winnig all those races, he still celebrates his next win as if it was his first.

F1 will never be the same without him. I feel lucky though that I am living in a time when I was able to see the master at work.

Nice cap BTW. I have a very similar one, but it's not autographed.

There are some really nice Schumacher tribute vids on YouTube, if you haven't checked them out already.


----------



## mattjg01

Hi KCR, welcome to the forum. I'm sure you'll learn a lot about watches that you didn't even know you didn't know!


----------



## pg tips

He just had to get the hat out didn't he? Go on Jase show him the steering wheel


----------



## jasonm

This one?

Taken from a mould of the real thing..


----------



## pg tips

Whom ever it was who got the custom RLT 19 in renault colours (Rich?) needs to get it changed, they've dumped the blue!


----------



## jasonm

Shame on you Paul.....

That deserves to be in the correct thread


----------



## KCR

The mould looks like it's made of carbon fiber, is it?

Thank god Renault dropped the blue, the colour scheme IMO was just ugly. They should drop the yellow as well. Just have the car as a combination of white and orange. I think that'll look good.


----------



## jasonm

Yep, carbon it is









Have you seen Roys Carbon dialed RLT 19s?

Very cool.....


----------

